# Strange Hardware Problem - Defective RAM?

## ghutzl

Hello!

Since a few month I am fighting with a really strange hardare problem. Let me explain the details:

Hardware list:

Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-E350N-USB3, an AMD Fusion Processor based Board

Memory: 2x2GB Kit OCZ3P1333LV4GK DDR3-SDRAM 1333Mhz (PC3-10666)

Power Supply: Enermax ErPro80+ 350W ATX 2.3

Harddisks: 4x Seagate Barracuda Green ST2000DL003 2TB with SATA 6Gb/s Interface

When I bought the system I immediately installed gentoo on it which first seemed to work well. But after a few days I experienced random system crashes which most of the time happened when the harddisks were very busy. So I guessed there is a problem with the harddisks and/or the SATA 6Gb/s interface which is relatively new technology. But I could not really confirm this. I also tried different Linux distributions just to test if it is somehow related to gentoo or my Kernel configuration. But all other distributions showed the the same problem sooner or later. So I started to look into a way of debugging the problem. I found the google stressapptest which I installed from the sunrise overlay (dev-util/stressapptest). That tool sometimes showed me some errors related to the RAM like this:

```
~ # stressapptest -A                                                                                                                                                                             

Log: Commandline - stressapptest -A                                                                                                                                                                       

Stats: SAT revision 1.0.0_autoconf, 64 bit binary                                                                                                                                                         

Log: root @ oliphant on Fri Jun  3 18:34:04 CEST 2011 from open source release                                                                                                                            

Log: 1 nodes, 2 cpus.                                                                                                                                                                                     

Log: Defaulting to 2 copy threads                                                                                                                                                                         

Log: Total 3702 MB. Free 3619 MB. Hugepages 0 MB. Targeting 3325 MB (89%)

Log: Unsupported system. Running with reduced coverage.

Log: Using memaligned allocation at 0x7f2bc07df000.

Stats: Starting SAT, 3325M, 20 seconds

Log: Region mask: 0x1

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 6s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(1) at 0x7f2bfcf4f008(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xffffffffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 6s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(1) at 0x7f2bfcf4f048(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 6s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(1) at 0x7f2bfcf4f088(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 6s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(1) at 0x7f2bfcf4f0c8(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 6s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(1) at 0x7f2bfcf4f108(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 6s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(1) at 0x7f2bfcf4f148(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 6s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(1) at 0x7f2bfcf4f188(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 6s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(1) at 0x7f2bfcf4f1c8(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 6s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(1) at 0x7f2bfcf4f208(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 6s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(1) at 0x7f2bfcf4f248(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 6s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(1) at 0x7f2bfcf4f288(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 6s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(1) at 0x7f2bfcf4f2c8(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xffffffffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 6s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(1) at 0x7f2bfcf4f308(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 6s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(1) at 0x7f2bfcf4f348(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 6s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(1) at 0x7f2bfcf4f388(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 6s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(1) at 0x7f2bfcf4f3c8(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 6s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(1) at 0x7f2bfcf4f408(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 6s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(1) at 0x7f2bfcf4f448(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 6s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(1) at 0x7f2bfcf4f488(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 6s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(1) at 0x7f2bfcf4f4c8(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 6s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(1) at 0x7f2bfcf4f508(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 6s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(1) at 0x7f2bfcf4f548(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 6s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(1) at 0x7f2bfcf4f588(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xffffffffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 6s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(1) at 0x7f2bfcf4f5c8(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 6s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(1) at 0x7f2bfcf4f608(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 6s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(1) at 0x7f2bfcf4f648(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 6s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(1) at 0x7f2bfcf4f688(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 6s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(1) at 0x7f2bfcf4f6c8(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 6s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(1) at 0x7f2bfcf4f708(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 6s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(1) at 0x7f2bfcf4f748(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 6s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 1(2) at 0x7f2bdf2492c8(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0x0000000000000800, reread:0x0000000000000800 expected:0x0000080000000800

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 6s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 1(2) at 0x7f2bdf249cc8(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0x0000000000000800, reread:0x0000000000000800 expected:0x0000080000000800

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 6s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 1(2) at 0x7f2bdf24a2c8(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0x0000000000000800, reread:0x0000000000000800 expected:0x0000080000000800

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 6s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 1(2) at 0x7f2bdf24acc8(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0x0000000000000800, reread:0x0000000000000800 expected:0x0000080000000800

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 6s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 1(2) at 0x7f2c442d05c8(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 6s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 1(2) at 0x7f2c442d0708(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 6s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 1(2) at 0x7f2c442d1248(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xffffffffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 6s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 1(2) at 0x7f2c442d1648(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 6s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 1(2) at 0x7f2c442d18c8(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 6s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 1(2) at 0x7f2c442d1948(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xffffffffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 6s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 1(2) at 0x7f2c442d1a48(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 6s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 1(2) at 0x7f2c442d1a88(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 6s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 1(2) at 0x7f2c442d1ac8(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 6s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 1(2) at 0x7f2c442d1c48(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 6s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 1(2) at 0x7f2c442d1e48(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xffffffffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 8s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 1(2) at 0x7f2be49d1148(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff3fffffffbff, reread:0xfffff3fffffffbff expected:0xfffffbfffffffbff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 8s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 1(2) at 0x7f2be49d1248(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffbf7fffffbffff, reread:0xfffbfffffffbffff expected:0xfffbfffffffbffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 8s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 1(2) at 0x7f2be49d15c8(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffef7fffffeffff, reread:0xfffef7fffffeffff expected:0xfffefffffffeffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 8s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 1(2) at 0x7f2be49d1648(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xffffe7ffffffefff, reread:0xffffe7ffffffefff expected:0xffffefffffffefff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 8s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 1(2) at 0x7f2be49d1708(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7bfffffffbf, reread:0xfffff7bfffffffbf expected:0xffffffbfffffffbf

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 8s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 1(2) at 0x7f2be49d1948(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff3fffffffbff, reread:0xfffff3fffffffbff expected:0xfffffbfffffffbff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 8s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 1(2) at 0x7f2be49d1e48(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xffffe7ffffffefff, reread:0xffffe7ffffffefff expected:0xffffefffffffefff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 8s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 1(2) at 0x7f2be49d2148(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff3fffffffbff, reread:0xfffff3fffffffbff expected:0xfffffbfffffffbff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 8s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 1(2) at 0x7f2be49d2648(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xffffe7ffffffefff, reread:0xffffe7ffffffefff expected:0xffffefffffffefff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 8s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 1(2) at 0x7f2be49d28c8(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7bfffffffbf, reread:0xffffffbfffffffbf expected:0xffffffbfffffffbf

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 8s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 1(2) at 0x7f2be49d2948(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff3fffffffbff, reread:0xfffff3fffffffbff expected:0xfffffbfffffffbff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 8s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 1(2) at 0x7f2be49d2a48(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffbf7fffffbffff, reread:0xfffbf7fffffbffff expected:0xfffbfffffffbffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 8s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 1(2) at 0x7f2be49d2a88(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xffeff7ffffefffff, reread:0xffeff7ffffefffff expected:0xffefffffffefffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 8s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 1(2) at 0x7f2be49d2ac8(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xffbff7ffffbfffff, reread:0xffbff7ffffbfffff expected:0xffbfffffffbfffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 8s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 1(2) at 0x7f2be49d2c48(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xeffff7ffefffffff, reread:0xeffff7ffefffffff expected:0xefffffffefffffff

Log: Seconds remaining: 10

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 25s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(3) at 0x7f2c7becc0c8(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0x0000000000001000, reread:0x0000000000001000 expected:0x0000080000001000

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 25s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(3) at 0x7f2c7becc1c8(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0x0000000000001000, reread:0x0000000000001000 expected:0x0000080000001000

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 25s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(3) at 0x7f2c7beccec8(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0x0000000000001000, reread:0x0000000000001000 expected:0x0000080000001000

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 25s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(3) at 0x7f2c7becd3c8(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0x0000000000001000, reread:0x0000000000001000 expected:0x0000080000001000

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 25s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(3) at 0x7f2c7becd4c8(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0x0000000000001000, reread:0x0000000000001000 expected:0x0000080000001000

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 25s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(3) at 0x7f2c7becd5c8(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0x0000000000001000, reread:0x0000080000001000 expected:0x0000080000001000

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 25s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(3) at 0x7f2c7becd8c8(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0x0000000000001000, reread:0x0000000000001000 expected:0x0000080000001000

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 25s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(3) at 0x7f2c7becdac8(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0x0000000000001000, reread:0x0000000000001000 expected:0x0000080000001000

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 25s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(3) at 0x7f2c7becdbc8(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0x0000000000001000, reread:0x0000000000001000 expected:0x0000080000001000

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 25s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(3) at 0x7f2c7becdcc8(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0x0000000000001000, reread:0x0000000000001000 expected:0x0000080000001000

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 25s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(3) at 0x7f2c7becdec8(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0x0000000000001000, reread:0x0000000000001000 expected:0x0000080000001000

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 26s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(3) at 0x7f2c1f22f008(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 26s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(3) at 0x7f2c1f22f048(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 26s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(3) at 0x7f2c1f22f088(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 26s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(3) at 0x7f2c1f22f0c8(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 26s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(3) at 0x7f2c1f22f108(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 26s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(3) at 0x7f2c1f22f148(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 26s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(3) at 0x7f2c1f22f188(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 26s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(3) at 0x7f2c1f22f1c8(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 26s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(3) at 0x7f2c1f22f208(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 26s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(3) at 0x7f2c1f22f248(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 26s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(3) at 0x7f2c1f22f288(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 26s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(3) at 0x7f2c1f22f2c8(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 26s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(3) at 0x7f2c1f22f308(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 26s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(3) at 0x7f2c1f22f348(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 26s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(3) at 0x7f2c1f22f388(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 26s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(3) at 0x7f2c1f22f3c8(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 26s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(3) at 0x7f2c1f22f408(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 26s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(3) at 0x7f2c1f22f448(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 26s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(3) at 0x7f2c1f22f488(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 26s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(3) at 0x7f2c1f22f4c8(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 26s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(3) at 0x7f2c1f22f508(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 26s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(3) at 0x7f2c1f22f548(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 26s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(3) at 0x7f2c1f22f588(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 26s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(3) at 0x7f2c1f22f5c8(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 26s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(3) at 0x7f2c1f22f608(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 26s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(3) at 0x7f2c1f22f648(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 26s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(3) at 0x7f2c1f22f688(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 26s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(3) at 0x7f2c1f22f6c8(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 26s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(3) at 0x7f2c1f22f708(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 26s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(3) at 0x7f2c1f22f748(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 26s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(3) at 0x7f2c6d60a008(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 26s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(3) at 0x7f2c6d60a048(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 26s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(3) at 0x7f2c6d60a088(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 26s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(3) at 0x7f2c6d60a0c8(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 26s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(3) at 0x7f2c6d60a108(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 26s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(3) at 0x7f2c6d60a148(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 26s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(3) at 0x7f2c6d60a188(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 26s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(3) at 0x7f2c6d60a1c8(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 26s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(3) at 0x7f2c6d60a208(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 26s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(3) at 0x7f2c6d60a248(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 26s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(3) at 0x7f2c6d60a288(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 26s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(3) at 0x7f2c6d60a2c8(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 26s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(3) at 0x7f2c6d60a308(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 26s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(3) at 0x7f2c6d60a348(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 26s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(3) at 0x7f2c6d60a388(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 26s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(3) at 0x7f2c6d60a3c8(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 26s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(3) at 0x7f2c6d60a408(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 26s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(3) at 0x7f2c6d60a448(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 26s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 0(3) at 0x7f2c6d60a488(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0xfffff7ffffffffff, reread:0xfffff7ffffffffff expected:0xffffffffffffffff

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 26s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 1(3) at 0x7f2c2cf4c2c8(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0x0000000000000800, reread:0x0000000000000800 expected:0x0000080000000800

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 26s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 1(3) at 0x7f2c2cf4ccc8(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0x0000000000000800, reread:0x0000000000000800 expected:0x0000080000000800

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 26s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 1(3) at 0x7f2c60dd2708(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0x4a4a424a4a4a4a4a, reread:0x4a4a424a4a4a4a4a expected:0x4a4a4a4a4a4a4a4a

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 26s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 1(3) at 0x7f2c60dd3648(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0x4a4a424a4a4a4a4a, reread:0x4a4a424a4a4a4a4a expected:0x4a4a4a4a4a4a4a4a

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 26s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 1(3) at 0x7f2c60dd3a48(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0x4a4a424a4a4a4a4a, reread:0x4a4a424a4a4a4a4a expected:0x4a4a4a4a4a4a4a4a

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 26s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 1(3) at 0x7f2c60dd3a88(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0x4a4a424a4a4a4a4a, reread:0x4a4a424a4a4a4a4a expected:0x4a4a4a4a4a4a4a4a

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 26s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 1(3) at 0x7f2c60dd3ac8(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0x4a4a424a4a4a4a4a, reread:0x4a4a424a4a4a4a4a expected:0x4a4a4a4a4a4a4a4a

Report Error: miscompare : DIMM Unknown : 1 : 26s

Hardware Error: miscompare on CPU 1(3) at 0x7f2c60dd3c48(0x0:DIMM Unknown): read:0x4a4a424a4a4a4a4a, reread:0x4a4a424a4a4a4a4a expected:0x4a4a4a4a4a4a4a4a

Log: Thread 1 found 2048 hardware incidents

Log: Thread 2 found 1325 hardware incidents

Log: Thread 3 found 2 hardware incidents

Log: Thread 5 found 6 hardware incidents

Log: Thread 6 found 128 hardware incidents

Log: Thread 9 found 203 hardware incidents

Stats: Found 3712 hardware incidents

Stats: Completed: 52318.00M in 20.00s 2615.69MB/s, with 3712 hardware incidents, 0 errors

Stats: Memory Copy: 52318.00M at 2615.80MB/s

Stats: File Copy: 0.00M at 0.00MB/s

Stats: Net Copy: 0.00M at 0.00MB/s

Stats: Data Check: 0.00M at 0.00MB/s

Stats: Invert Data: 0.00M at 0.00MB/s

Stats: Disk: 0.00M at 0.00MB/s

Status: FAIL - test discovered HW problems
```

These errors do not occur all the time, sometimes I also get no errors at all from stressapptest. It just seems to happen randomly. I also tried memtest86+ after discovering this and after running it for a while the memory also showed the problems. So I tried to tweak the memory settings. I relaxed the memory timing (frequency/RAS/CAS/etc.) settings and also increased the DRAM voltage a bit. But this also did not help yet. What makes it even more strange is the things I discovered lately: Whenever I boot the system I first run the stressapptest like above and when it fails I shutdown the system whith "halt" and immediately reboot it. When running the stressapptest after the reboot it does not show the error again and the system stays stable until the next halt. This is the result of stressapptest in this case:

 *Quote:*   

>  ~ # stressapptest -A
> 
> Log: Commandline - stressapptest -A
> 
> Stats: SAT revision 1.0.0_autoconf, 64 bit binary
> ...

 

This discovery is new at the moment so I cannot confirm that it happens all the time but from all tests I was doing until now it is reproducible. Can anyone make sense out of this behaviour? What could I do to further debug this and finally solve the hardware problem. I will replace the memory with some better one after I have confirmed that the memory modules are the problem but at the moment I have not enough evidence to do that.

Sorry for the long post, I hope a few people read it completely...  :Smile:  .Any help is appreciated.

Thanks!Last edited by ghutzl on Mon Jul 11, 2011 7:29 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hu

Both memtest and stressapptest complain about a memory problem.  Therefore, you should try removing the memory module which provides the defective cell and run the tests again with only the good module.  If you are not sure which one is good, try each of them alone.  Try removing both sticks, inspecting them for any signs of physical damage or debris, and reinserting them if they look normal.  Memory can fail without obvious physical damage, but if there is obvious physical damage, there is a good chance it will affect the module.

----------

